# Brownies



## Big Al & Family (Sep 23, 2007)

Hello to everyone in Dubai.......

I hope that you lot can help, my two little girls have just started Brownies and Rainbows,here in the UK..Are there Brownies/Rainbows in Dubai????????

If you are wondering why Im on this site ,I am trying my best to get my hubby a job in Dubai(without much luck at this moment in time ) but since hell hasnt frozen over just yet thought I would ask those in the known......

I have had a very chocolatety day with 24 easter eggs and NONE of them mine........sob sob sob

So if any one knowns RSVP ASAP....TA

All the best 
from
Dara


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

You could look here

Girlguiding BGIFC

Scrool to the bottom for UAE. It list Brownies and Rainbow


----------



## Big Al & Family (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you sooooo much, my girls are very happy


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

You're welcome.

One of the questions my youngest asked was "daddy, can I still go to brownies in Dubai"


----------



## Big Al & Family (Sep 23, 2007)

To Ogri750....
Yep had the same question , along with do goldfish go with us on the plane or does it go in the hold?????
My 9 year old was very worried about the water coming out of the bowl. ;-0


Thanks for the help.....

Bye
Dara


----------

